# Power folding mirrors on 2012 Touareg



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Do the new Touareg's have power folding mirrors on any of the option packages ?

I have a 2012 TDI Sport and it does not. Do the Lux or Exec's offer power folding mirrors ?


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

At least on the North America Exec's.

Sport doesn't have it.


----------



## shinerb (Apr 3, 2012)

Have them on my 12 Lux TDI


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Lux and Exec models have power folding mirrors; 

They also fold in automatically when you lock the doors, and unfold when you start the car.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

gwernerjr said:


> Lux and Exec models have power folding mirrors;
> 
> They also fold in automatically when you lock the doors, and unfold when you start the car.


What is the setting on the mirror switch to get the auto fold/unfold during lock/unlock?


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

AsianDude said:


> What is the setting on the mirror switch to get the auto fold/unfold during lock/unlock?


I'm not sure, I believe it is in the settings on the MFI, and then the mirror position switch has to be in the 0 position, not L or R, but I may be wrong. That's how the exec i test drove was set up.


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

Mirror position doesn't matter. I often have mine set in the 'R' position and the auto fold works fine.


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

fincher said:


> Mirror position doesn't matter. I often have mine set in the 'R' position and the auto fold works fine.


Do is there a setting in the MFI?


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

Yes!


----------



## shepherdgti (Jan 5, 2011)

Jealous. I wonder if I could retrofit them somehow..


----------



## mm9351 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello, looong time since I posted as a former Passat owner. Just picked up my Treg Lux. In addition to the auto folding mirrors, I just noticed that puddle lamps on the underside of the mirror housing light up while the mirrors are still folded up, when the unlock button is pressed at dusk. Cool!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

do people actually pay an extra $8000 to have power folding mirrors?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Slimjimmn said:


> do people actually pay an extra $8000 to have power folding mirrors?


 I wish I just had power folding mirrors period. I don't need the auto fold option. I had power fold in my my 04 and VW in the infinite wisdom chose to remove them in 09-10 and then bring them back in the 11. I miss them actually and sucks it is not an easy cost effective retrofit.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I have them on my 02 glx wagon passat, but never use them. Here in MN we build our streets pretty wide downtown :thumbup:


----------

